# new Inbetweeners starts tonight!



## trevhagl (Sep 13, 2010)

wonder if it'll be as great as the other series?


----------



## andy2002 (Sep 13, 2010)

I suspect it will be clunge-tastic.


----------



## la ressistance (Sep 13, 2010)




----------



## strung out (Sep 13, 2010)

watching it on +1 so will have to avoid this thread!


----------



## D'wards (Sep 13, 2010)

In the Guardian it says you see more of Simon than you would wish to, and that he had to do a nude scene with an hard on - surely they don't mean they show......


----------



## tar1984 (Sep 13, 2010)




----------



## Kanda (Sep 13, 2010)

Bus wankers!

Starting now.


----------



## madzone (Sep 13, 2010)

I don't know whether to watch this or Grandmas House


----------



## Kanda (Sep 13, 2010)

Record one you div!


----------



## punchdrunkme (Sep 13, 2010)

Been looking forward to this all week.


----------



## madzone (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm upstairs, it's not working 


Which channel is inbetweeners on?


----------



## Kanda (Sep 13, 2010)

E4


----------



## madzone (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks  

I've sent a child down to record grandmas house


----------



## Kanda (Sep 13, 2010)

E4+1 in an hour...


----------



## madzone (Sep 13, 2010)

No shit?


----------



## Kanda (Sep 13, 2010)




----------



## la ressistance (Sep 13, 2010)




----------



## punchdrunkme (Sep 13, 2010)

Well i thought that was vaguely disappointing. Anyone else?


----------



## mauvais (Sep 13, 2010)

No.


----------



## zoooo (Sep 13, 2010)

Thought it was hilarious.


----------



## tar1984 (Sep 13, 2010)

zoooo said:


> Thought it was hilarious.



^^^This.  It was brilliant.


----------



## Riklet (Sep 13, 2010)

Lol at the bollock...

Yeah pretty funny aye, although it makes me cringe so much!


----------



## strung out (Sep 13, 2010)

first half was slightly weak i thought but fucking outstanding after that


----------



## OneStrike (Sep 13, 2010)

yep, after the break it was back on song.  The bollock thing happened to a mate of mine in PE, he was stood in front of the class demonstrating how to do some stretch exercise when Mrs Shayler told him to pull his shorts up, bollock slipped out for a good 20seconds before he worked out why we were all rolling around laughing, poor young James was devestated.


----------



## punchdrunkme (Sep 13, 2010)

Second half was definatly better. I thought it was still missing a little bit of something that was so good from the first 2 series. Reckon it will just get better though. Very excited about the film by the way.


----------



## OneStrike (Sep 13, 2010)

punchdrunkme said:


> Second half was definatly better. I thought it was still missing a little bit of something that was so good from the first 2 series. Reckon it will just get better though. Very excited about the film by the way.




Film did you say?  fantastic news if true, i don't know that they can make another 6th form series after this tbh!


----------



## The Octagon (Sep 13, 2010)

I laughed. I laughed hard. 

All you can ask really


----------



## punchdrunkme (Sep 14, 2010)

@ Smurker

Yes indeed. They are filming it just now, they all go on a lads holiday abroad apparently.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 14, 2010)

punchdrunkme said:


> They are filming it just now, they all go on a lads holiday abroad apparently.


----------



## OneStrike (Sep 14, 2010)

Brilliant, i'm sure many of us can remember going away in our late teens hoping for non-stop sex!  the film could be epic!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 14, 2010)

first half was a bit meh , part 2 was funny but so cringeworthy


----------



## D'wards (Sep 14, 2010)

Smurker said:


> Film did you say?  fantastic news if true, i don't know that they can make another 6th form series after this tbh!


 
They have said they will wrap it up after this series, that it wouldn't make sense for them to all go to the same university - but i'm sure we'd forgive this minor indiscretion if it meant another series.


----------



## moonsi til (Sep 14, 2010)

I watched it on E4+1 and my BF had gone to bed...this morning he had me what I had been giggling at last night and I told him a TV programme. I laughed so hard at Simons bollock hanging out of his speedos.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 14, 2010)

still got it- I laughed like a drain


----------



## tarannau (Sep 14, 2010)

It's alright. I feel like I'm watching a school from another, much more Boden universe though.


----------



## andy2002 (Sep 14, 2010)

Jay's hoop earrings made me laugh most last night. That and Neil's discussion with the girls behind the curtain.


----------



## trevhagl (Sep 15, 2010)

punchdrunkme said:


> Well i thought that was vaguely disappointing. Anyone else?


 
very similar to the first 2 series , ie excellent.

loved the way they portrayed the kidney failure victim as a snivelling little shit rather than a hero like most programmes would, but if yer not a sick bastard you wouldn't appreciate the joke


----------



## Grandma Death (Sep 16, 2010)

Ive only ever previously watched snippets of it....this was the first entire episode Ive seen. It was brilliant! The sick kid being portrayed as a twat and actually turning out to be one was genius.


----------



## The Octagon (Sep 16, 2010)

"Superthanks everyone"


----------



## boing! (Sep 16, 2010)

I thought it was alright. The delivery wasn't quite there though. Part of what made the previous seasons so good was that the delivery was so natural. This felt a bit forced, or rushed or something. But it was still funny. I hope they settle into their stride a bit more with the rest of the episodes.


----------



## Maggot (Sep 16, 2010)

strung out said:


> first half was slightly weak i thought but fucking outstanding after that



This.

I reckon it must be the last series. Can't see Neil going to university.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 16, 2010)

Maggot said:


> This.
> 
> I reckon it must be the last series. Can't see Neil going to university.


 

someone mentioned upthread the rumblings of a film- lads first holiday without the rents sort of thing


----------



## The Octagon (Sep 16, 2010)

They've already filmed some specific scenes in Malia, Crete, which is a shit-hole 18-30 strip of bars = perfect


----------



## Mapped (Sep 16, 2010)

The Octagon said:


> They've already filmed some specific scenes in Malia, Crete, which is a shit-hole 18-30 strip of bars = perfect



Brilliant! I went there with a bunch of mates when I was 17. We were all completely tragic


----------



## Iguana (Sep 16, 2010)

ruffneck23 said:


> first half was a bit meh , part 2 was funny but so cringeworthy


 
I thought the Princess Di joke at the start was really funny.


----------



## fogbat (Sep 17, 2010)

Enjoyed it.

Mr Gilbert is still my favourite character


----------



## trevhagl (Sep 17, 2010)

Iguana said:


> I thought the Princess Di joke at the start was really funny.


 
aye that had me laughing my tits off


----------



## idioteque (Sep 17, 2010)

I enjoyed it, didn't find it as laugh out loud funny as some of the last series e.g. the field trip/fish in the boat one, but it was still really good, and I reckon they'll do a great job with the film


----------



## idioteque (Sep 17, 2010)

dp


----------



## ChrisFilter (Sep 17, 2010)

Loved it


----------



## The Octagon (Sep 17, 2010)

N1 Buoy said:


> Brilliant! I went there with a bunch of mates when I was 17. We were all completely tragic


 
Yep, same here, it was the scene of some of my most distastrous attempts to pull (in Malia FFS, how can anyone fail that much in Malia )

Coupled with the series, I still maintain me and my mates should be getting some sort of image / twat behaviour rights every time it's aired


----------



## imposs1904 (Sep 17, 2010)

They should do a spin off series focusing on Mr Kennedy. I feel his character has hidden depths.


----------



## The Octagon (Sep 17, 2010)

imposs1904 said:


> They should do a spin off series focusing on Mr Kennedy. I feel his character has hidden depths.


 
I think of him like Principal Skinner, they should have 'Nam (or Gulf War I) flashbacks and darkening mood lighting whenever he gets upset....


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 17, 2010)

idioteque said:


> dp


 
I'm sure Jay would have something pertinent to remark here.


----------



## madzone (Sep 20, 2010)

The 12 yr old wants to watch this. I've told him I'll record it and think about it.

What is the collective consensus?


----------



## Maggot (Sep 20, 2010)

This is urban - there's no consensus.


----------



## strung out (Sep 20, 2010)

it's clearly not intended for 12 year olds, however if you watch it and don't see anything wrong, then i don't see the harm. personally i don't think a 12 year old will understand the nuances and irony of the humour, and will probably just use it as a good excuse to come out with the cruder insults and behaviour himself in school. if not, then all power to him.


----------



## weepiper (Sep 20, 2010)

strung out said:


> it's clearly not intended for 12 year olds, however if you watch it and don't see anything wrong, then i don't see the harm. personally i don't think a 12 year old will understand the nuances and irony of the humour, and will probably just use it as a good excuse to come out with the cruder insults and behaviour himself in school. if not, then all power to him.


 
yeah I'd agree with that I think... I'd probably have been allowed to watch it at 12 but I guess it depends on the 12 year old in question... there's quite a lot of swearing/knob gags etc but it's probably nothing he's not saying with his mates already I'd say.


----------



## killer b (Sep 20, 2010)

there's a band from preston on tonight 

some friends of mine know them.


----------



## strung out (Sep 20, 2010)

punk band isn't it? there's a punk board i go on who are very excited about it.


----------



## killer b (Sep 20, 2010)

failsafe, they're called. dunno if they're any good, but everyone on facebook is excited.


----------



## madzone (Sep 20, 2010)

They're not punk


----------



## moomoo (Sep 20, 2010)

My daughter was raving about this and insisted I watched it.  I think it's rubbish.


----------



## strung out (Sep 20, 2010)

madzone said:


> They're not punk


 
are you a fan then? 

they are a bit punk tbf. haven't seen tonight's episode so no idea what they played mind.


----------



## madzone (Sep 20, 2010)

strung out said:


> are you a fan then?
> 
> they are a bit punk tbf. haven't seen tonight's episode so no idea what they played mind.


 
No, just going on what I heard on the episode. It was no more punk than the fucking Nolans.


----------



## strung out (Sep 20, 2010)

i doubt they played much of their usual stuff on tonight's episode


----------



## killer b (Sep 20, 2010)

are they an emo band? sounds like bland yank punk-lite to me. the vocals sound autotuned too.


----------



## strung out (Sep 20, 2010)

i'll have a listen to them when i've seen tonight's episode. the little i heard on myspace sounds decent enough, though not quite my cup of tea


----------



## pigtails (Sep 20, 2010)

moomoo said:


> My daughter was raving about this and insisted I watched it.  I think it's rubbish.


 
It wasn't the best episode tonight tbf


----------



## madzone (Sep 20, 2010)

I've just listened to them on myspace to check if I might have been mistaken.

That's not punk.


----------



## killer b (Sep 20, 2010)

things move on, madz. i'm afraid it is punk, of a kind.


----------



## strung out (Sep 20, 2010)

just watched it on +1, thought this week's episode was fairly good. still nothing as good as the first two series yet though.


----------



## strung out (Sep 20, 2010)

madzone said:


> I've just listened to them on myspace to check if I might have been mistaken.
> 
> That's not punk.


 
what killer b said


----------



## Chairman Meow (Sep 20, 2010)

It wasn't so good tomight I thought.


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 20, 2010)

i liked it


----------



## revol68 (Sep 20, 2010)

I thought tonights was better than last weeks, still comes across as trying a bit too hard, Jay's bullshit has went too OTT. 

Simon's girlfriend is cute.


----------



## killer b (Sep 20, 2010)

didn't she used to be in hollyoaks? she is pretty cute. i'd probably snog her fresh from the vom too.


----------



## strung out (Sep 20, 2010)

yep, her sister played dawn in eastenders too. 

e2a: and i'm fairly sure i've kissed a girl fresh from the vom and fresh from vomming myself


----------



## WWWeed (Sep 20, 2010)

the pub at the end of my road was shown in tonights episode!


----------



## killer b (Sep 20, 2010)

strung out said:


> e2a: and i'm fairly sure i've kissed a girl fresh from the vom and fresh from vomming myself


 
tbf i think everyone has: it's a teenage rite of passage.


----------



## mhwfc (Sep 21, 2010)

WWWeed said:


> the pub at the end of my road was shown in tonights episode!


 
I go past The Flag every day, if there's girls like Tara drinking there I should pop in more often


----------



## Proper Tidy (Sep 21, 2010)

killer b said:


> tbf i think everyone has: it's a teenage rite of passage.


 
I once snogged a girl in a pub, then found out she had come straight in from the beer garden where she had sucked off another lad.

Other man's jizz beats spew, surely.


----------



## killer b (Sep 21, 2010)

yes. yes it does.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Sep 21, 2010)

Victory from the jaws of defeat, so to speak


----------



## killer b (Sep 21, 2010)

i'm not sure if it's a contest worth winning tbh.


----------



## madzone (Sep 21, 2010)

killer b said:


> things move on, madz. i'm afraid it is punk, of a kind.


 
That's outrageous. What exactly is punk about it? I've never heard anything so flaccid in my life. Fucking Burt Bacharach has got more punk in him than that. That such middle of the road wanky Americanised shit can even be mentioned in the same sentence as punk leads me to believe that the end of days can't come too soon.


----------



## fogbat (Sep 21, 2010)

madzone said:


> That's outrageous. What exactly is punk about it? I've never heard anything so flaccid in my life. Fucking Burt Bacharach has got more punk in him than that. That such middle of the road wanky Americanised shit can even be mentioned in the same sentence as punk leads me to believe that the end of days can't come too soon.


----------



## Maggot (Sep 21, 2010)

I enjoyed last night's episode. The drug dealer was good, and the vommy snog had me cringing.


----------



## trevhagl (Sep 22, 2010)

great stuff. they can do no wrong. the tea/drugs had me in stitches


----------



## Sadken (Sep 22, 2010)

Absolutely everything they do or say in this show has been done elsewhere, however, I still like it.


----------



## poului (Sep 23, 2010)

I find myself looking away from the screen and just listening to the dialogue half the time with this show. There's only so much cringing I can take!


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 25, 2010)

killer b said:


> things move on, madz. i'm afraid it is punk, of a kind.


 no it ain't! they're about as punk as green day. you can't have polite punk. it's not possible. it's like ambient gabba.
madz is right.
(inbetweeners is ace though)


----------



## strung out (Sep 25, 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pop_punk


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 25, 2010)

strung out said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pop_punk


 
exactly


----------



## strung out (Sep 25, 2010)

that link supports kiler b's statement though. it is punk, of a kind.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 25, 2010)

not really. it's some ghastly hybrid called pop punk. not PUNK.


----------



## strung out (Sep 25, 2010)

well i like it. some of it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 25, 2010)

you have shit taste in music


----------



## strung out (Sep 25, 2010)

you haven't even listened to most of the bands i like


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 25, 2010)

i know though. i know.


----------



## strung out (Sep 25, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> i know though. i know.


 
i'm happy you're so sure.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 25, 2010)

sorry, it's a mantra of mine. 
<changes tagline>


----------



## strung out (Sep 25, 2010)

tbh, i think a lot of it's a load of old rubbish too, but i enjoy listening to it and like to be surprised by the odd great tune.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 25, 2010)

i prefer angry shouting and grunting in punk to tunefulness and teenage angst


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 25, 2010)

you have to agree that this is better than any green day, offspring or failsafe record:


----------



## strung out (Sep 25, 2010)

there's a lot of pop punk that blends melodic tunes with some awfully gruff shouting, but i know what you mean. makes me feel younger listening to some of it though.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 25, 2010)

makes me feel older!


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Sep 25, 2010)

NOFX are the best punk band ever.


----------



## trevhagl (Sep 25, 2010)

strung out said:


> there's a lot of pop punk that blends melodic tunes with some awfully gruff shouting, but i know what you mean. makes me feel younger listening to some of it though.


 
there are a lot of bands who sound really good until the constipated Bruce Springsteen makes an appearance on vocals.


----------



## chriswill (Sep 25, 2010)

ilovebush&blair said:


> NOFX are the best band ever.


 
Corrected for you


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 26, 2010)

ilovebush&blair said:


> NOFX are the best punk band ever.


 
no, that would be the dead kennedys


----------



## strung out (Sep 26, 2010)

who?


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Sep 26, 2010)

chriswill said:


> Corrected for you


 
yeah you are right actually


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Sep 26, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> no, that would be the dead kennedys


 
The dead kennedys first album was really good but they didnt get constantly better with each album. And the the adolescents s/t album is also better than Fresh Fruit for Rotting Vegetables.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 26, 2010)

hmm, i loved bedtime for democracy. tis my favourite.


----------



## killer b (Sep 26, 2010)

the DKs as the best punk band ever? don't think so, great though they were.

it's minor threat.


----------



## strung out (Sep 26, 2010)

no it's not, it's failsafe


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Sep 26, 2010)

strung out said:


> no it's not, it's failsafe


 
The're not punk


----------



## strung out (Sep 26, 2010)

ilovebush&blair said:


> The're not punk


 
wikipedia says they're 'post hardcore, art punk, progressive rock, alternative rock and experimental punk', so that means they definitely are. obviously.


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Sep 26, 2010)

strung out said:


> wikipedia says they're 'post hardcore, art punk, progressive rock, alternative rock and experimental punk', so that means they definitely are. obviously.


 
I've never even heard them (let alone look them up on youtube, wikipedia or myspace) I was just saying what someone else earlier on this thread was saying.


----------



## strung out (Sep 26, 2010)

they're a punk band from preston


----------



## killer b (Sep 26, 2010)

they used to be a ska-punk band called duckhunt.


----------



## strung out (Sep 26, 2010)

see? proof.


----------



## revol68 (Sep 27, 2010)

they are basically generic 'emo' which is not to be mixed up with earlier emo bands like Texas Is The Reason etc, this neo emo is shite.

Of course the fact they went to a shit band like failsafe's gig is perfectly in keeping with the characters suburban unhipness, not like the cast of Skins who got to see Crystal Castles and shit.


----------



## revol68 (Sep 27, 2010)

ilovebush&blair said:


> NOFX are the best punk band ever.


 
if you're 16 or suffer from mental retardation perhaps, I mean I still isten to them from time to time but to claim them as the best punk band ever makes you a bit touched. Compare them to Propagandhi who not only did great bratty skate punk in their early days but have grown into probably the best trash punk band around over the past decade.


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Sep 27, 2010)

revol68 said:


> if you're 16 or suffer from mental retardation perhaps, I mean I still isten to them from time to time but to claim them as the best punk band ever makes you a bit touched. Compare them to Propagandhi who not only did great bratty skate punk in their early days but have grown into probably the best trash punk band around over the past decade.


 
I strongly disagree with that statement. you are entitled to an opinion but im afraid its wrong.


----------



## trevhagl (Sep 27, 2010)

ilovebush&blair said:


> I strongly disagree with that statement. you are entitled to an opinion but im afraid its wrong.


 
Propaghandi are simply dull. Hearts in the right place but out of tune vocals, all the music is like a discarded NO FX riff etc, lyrics like a sociology teacher would come out with. Dull.


----------



## revol68 (Sep 27, 2010)

have you listened to them lately, they have moved way beyond nofx style skate punk, the lyrics are fucking awesome and I love the delivery.

they shit all over NOFX.

it's just embarrassing watch a fat middle aged business man like Fat Mike acting the zany twat with pseudo radical posturing, rock the vote and taking the piss out of easy targets like christianity, whoop whoop.

If you find a sociology lecture who talks like this...




> "All the sucked thumbs and held skirts and blankets
> 
> so secure that they block out the sweep of the floodlights
> 
> ...


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Sep 27, 2010)

revol68 said:


> have you listened to them lately, they have moved way beyond nofx style skate punk, the lyrics are fucking awesome and I love the delivery.
> 
> they shit all over NOFX.
> 
> ...


 
I'm gonna put some of their albums on my ipod and give them a listen at work tomorrow


----------



## Maggot (Sep 27, 2010)

Can we get back on track?

It's on again tonight.


----------



## moonsi til (Sep 27, 2010)

I just giggled and giggled at episode 2 'can someone call me an ambulance please...I'm in a bubble'...


----------



## revol68 (Sep 27, 2010)

well the third episode was pretty hilarious.


----------



## strung out (Sep 27, 2010)

great episode


----------



## OneStrike (Sep 28, 2010)

Back on true form,  the visual comedy with the giant barely needed words.  I'm only about 5'7" and lost my v plates with a similar sized girl in a tiny club toilet Cubeicle, happy memories


----------



## Iguana (Sep 28, 2010)

Is it really that embarrassing to date a tall girl?  She was pretty and proportional, I didn't get why it was such a big deal.


----------



## Motown_ben (Sep 28, 2010)

I thought last nights episode was much better than the last one. Almost back on track but still not as fresh as some of series 1 and 2. Still, the motorbike bit at the beggining was pure class.


----------



## girasol (Sep 28, 2010)

Iguana said:


> Is it really that embarrassing to date a tall girl?  She was pretty and proportional, I didn't get why it was such a big deal.



Because they are a bunch of shallow idiots, as are all teenagers   I was in tears of laughter last night.  Very funny.


----------



## g force (Sep 28, 2010)

"Yeah, yeah my dad rode with Lance Armstrong..." Jay is class


----------



## Kanda (Sep 28, 2010)

"Who was your cleaner? Gary Glitter??!"


----------



## Maggot (Sep 28, 2010)

'I got so good at Championship Manager, that they asked me to become part of the England set up.'


Jay's bullshitting reaches new heights.


----------



## revol68 (Sep 28, 2010)

girasol said:


> Because they are a bunch of shallow idiots, as are all teenagers   I was in tears of laughter last night.  Very funny.


 

yeah the show is basically about a group of teenage boys all sabotaging each other, it really does ring true to life.


----------



## revol68 (Sep 28, 2010)

Maggot said:


> 'I got so good at Championship Manager, that they asked me to become part of the England set up.'
> 
> 
> Jay's bullshitting reaches new heights.


 
That had me in stitches mostly because of Neil's gormless response.


----------



## The Octagon (Sep 29, 2010)

Oh god, I've done the "Is crap a swear word?" in front of g/f's parents, that part had me physically cringing 

Can't work out if Simon's g/f is typically teenage mental or trying to make him look like a prat on purpose as part of a long-running bet.


----------



## idioteque (Sep 29, 2010)

Anyone else think that Jay's lies are getting so ridiculous that the plot is somehow going to address it at some point this series?


----------



## The Octagon (Sep 29, 2010)

idioteque said:


> Anyone else think that Jay's lies are getting so ridiculous that the plot is somehow going to address it at some point this series?


 
I thought they had been addressing it? Or do you mean offer an explanation as to why he does it?

I've got a mate exactly the same, his lies weren't much more realistic than Jay's at times (from when I met him at 11, he apparently got laid at 12, black belt in karate by 14 and was offered a place on the GB ski-ing team but his parents wouldn't let him go )


----------



## idioteque (Sep 29, 2010)

The Octagon said:


> I thought they had been addressing it? Or do you mean offer an explanation as to why he does it?



I meant offering an explanation as to why, we know his dad is a dick to him, but I thought maybe they'll go into it a bit deeper? 

I have a friend like that too, it's all gone a bit mental as his constant lying and detachment from reality has led him to get evicted form his house and in massive debt, in trouble with the police, all sorts. Some of the most unbelievable lies included "I'm working in the drug trade for the Turkish mafia" and "I've been test driving the new Ferrari today, I checked with my insurance company and it actually wouldn't cost me any more to insure than my 306"


----------



## girasol (Sep 29, 2010)

idioteque said:


> I meant offering an explanation as to why, we know his dad is a dick to him, but I thought maybe they'll go into it a bit deeper?
> 
> I have a friend like that too, it's all gone a bit mental as his constant lying and detachment from reality has led him to get evicted form his house and in massive debt, in trouble with the police, all sorts. Some of the most unbelievable lies included "I'm working in the drug trade for the Turkish mafia" and "I've been test driving the new Ferrari today, I checked with my insurance company and it actually wouldn't cost me any more to insure than my 306"


 
It's a comedy show so I really doubt it.  They already hint at why (his dad is a dick) I don't think you need anymore, not appropriate!!!  I really hope they don't!


----------



## revol68 (Sep 29, 2010)

girasol said:


> It's a comedy show so I really doubt it.  They already hint at why (his dad is a dick) I don't think you need anymore, not appropriate!!!  I really hope they don't!


 
Yeah it's about the emotional retardation of teenage boys, it's not some sappy melodramatic girl gayness.


----------



## girasol (Sep 29, 2010)

revol68 said:


> Yeah it's about the emotional retardation of teenage boys, it's not some sappy melodramatic girl gayness.





but oi oi!!!  I'm a girl, an older one, but still...


----------



## kabbes (Sep 29, 2010)

Whilst it's still very funny, I think the show has lost that killer edge.  The first two series had an epic believability to them.  This series has just edged a little bit over the line.  In short, I no longer buy it.  I can't put my finger on it, exactly, but something is wrong.  Or, at least, not quite right.


----------



## trevhagl (Sep 30, 2010)

idioteque said:


> I meant offering an explanation as to why, we know his dad is a dick to him, but I thought maybe they'll go into it a bit deeper?
> 
> I have a friend like that too, it's all gone a bit mental as his constant lying and detachment from reality has led him to get evicted form his house and in massive debt, in trouble with the police, all sorts. Some of the most unbelievable lies included "I'm working in the drug trade for the Turkish mafia" and "I've been test driving the new Ferrari today, I checked with my insurance company and it actually wouldn't cost me any more to insure than my 306"


 
we know someone who 'owns' a tattoo shop , has 25 pairs of new DMs for sale, bought 20 fred Perrys at £2.50 each new in a charity shop and who gets loads of women (that we've never seen)

But he's 40+ not 15 !!!!!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 30, 2010)

idioteque said:


> I meant offering an explanation as to why, we know his dad is a dick to him, but I thought maybe they'll go into it a bit deeper?
> 
> I have a friend like that too, it's all gone a bit mental as his constant lying and detachment from reality has led him to get evicted form his house and in massive debt, in trouble with the police, all sorts. Some of the most unbelievable lies included "I'm working in the drug trade for the Turkish mafia" and "I've been test driving the new Ferrari today, I checked with my insurance company and it actually wouldn't cost me any more to insure than my 306"



I knew someone like that, he cam up with all sorts of guff, some you would assume were a wind up. The more memorable ones were that he suggested the colour of the dinosaurs in Jurassic park and he told george lucas what to add in the star wars special editions. He also boasted about being asked out by Nell McAndrew when he had to switch seats on a flight back from the US and sat with her for the entire journey chatting. He told this story while in earshot of the guy he actually traveled back with. Oh, and he did Jenny from No Limits in a restaurant toilet, he met her outside, and they agreed to sex there and then. He then returned to the table, all in the time it would have taken him to have a piss and wash his hands.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Sep 30, 2010)

The only 'nobbing the stars' thing I've had from a bullshitting co-worker, is that he claimed he once had a fling with her that plays Janice Battersby in Coronation Street.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 30, 2010)

kabbes said:


> Whilst it's still very funny, I think the show has lost that killer edge.  The first two series had an epic believability to them.  This series has just edged a little bit over the line.  In short, I no longer buy it.  I can't put my finger on it, exactly, but something is wrong.  Or, at least, not quite right.


 
With the first two series it felt, looked and sounded like four real schoolboys doing real schoolboy stuff - the anti-_Skins_.

This series feels more like four twentysomething actors pretending to be schoolboys doing the sort of stuff their characters might sort of do, maybe.

But with plenty of funny bits still. Just not as all-tickling, rib-wise.


----------



## strung out (Sep 30, 2010)

i think you've got it about right there


----------



## DRINK? (Sep 30, 2010)

DaveCinzano said:


> With the first two series it felt, looked and sounded like four real schoolboys doing real schoolboy stuff - the anti-_Skins_.
> 
> This series feels more like four twentysomething actors pretending to be schoolboys doing the sort of stuff their characters might sort of do, maybe.
> 
> But with plenty of funny bits still. Just not as all-tickling, rib-wise.



Aye, tis still class though feels a bit contrived - only thing I am bothered about watching though at the mo....


----------



## kabbes (Sep 30, 2010)

DaveCinzano said:


> With the first two series it felt, looked and sounded like four real schoolboys doing real schoolboy stuff - the anti-_Skins_.
> 
> This series feels more like four twentysomething actors pretending to be schoolboys doing the sort of stuff their characters might sort of do, maybe.
> 
> But with plenty of funny bits still. Just not as all-tickling, rib-wise.


 Yes, spot on.


----------



## trevhagl (Sep 30, 2010)

i still think it's absolutely hilarious and the best thing on telly


----------



## DRINK? (Sep 30, 2010)

I would agree though not as good / convincing as it was....still great mind


----------



## kabbes (Sep 30, 2010)

"The best thing on telly" is, sadly, not much of an accolade.  I'm lucky if there is one show on during any given "season", as I believe the Merkins like to call them, that I actually like.


----------



## Kanda (Sep 30, 2010)

DRINK? said:


> Aye, tis still class though feels a bit contrived - only thing I am bothered about watching though at the mo....


 
Try an Idiot Abroad, tonight, Sky1 9pm.


----------



## strung out (Sep 30, 2010)

Kanda said:


> Try an Idiot Abroad, tonight, Sky1 9pm.


 
starring trevhagl?


----------



## trevhagl (Sep 30, 2010)

strung out said:


> starring trevhagl?


 
it's been a while since i heard that smug vibe


----------



## kabbes (Sep 30, 2010)

I torrented the first Idiot Abroad, on the grounds of not having Sky.  It truly is one of the best things I've ever seen.


----------



## trevhagl (Sep 30, 2010)

kabbes said:


> I torrented the first Idiot Abroad, on the grounds of not having Sky.  It truly is one of the best things I've ever seen.


 
whats it about?


----------



## kabbes (Sep 30, 2010)

trevhagl said:


> whats it about?


 Are you a fan of the Ricky Gervaise podcasts?  It's about sending Karl Pilkington to see the wonders of the world.  He isn't impressed.


----------



## Kanda (Sep 30, 2010)

Thankfully, Gervais doesn't have too big a part in it.


----------



## trevhagl (Sep 30, 2010)

kabbes said:


> Are you a fan of the Ricky Gervaise podcasts?  It's about sending Karl Pilkington to see the wonders of the world.  He isn't impressed.


 
never seen em, i loved his stand up stuff but i thought the Office was boring


----------



## kabbes (Sep 30, 2010)

It's hard to describe Karl Pilkington.  Think of him like a real life Homer Simpson.  An idiot but quite loveable, has a hilarious way of putting things and sometimes comes up with something surprisingly insightful.

He doesn't see the point of travel, so is clearly the perfect person to send to the outer reaches of the globe.


----------



## The Octagon (Oct 5, 2010)

Lots of proper silly stuff last night, but they're definitely starting to turn the characters into parodies (nearing Homer or Joey levels of dumbness).

Simon was never this clueless in the first season or so, and the sudden reliance on Jay as an expert on sex is a bit weird considering they've made a big thing of pointing out his bullshit recently.

I'm also thinking Simon's g/f (or not, I guess) is batshit insane, the actress playing her does 'crazy eyes' very well


----------



## kabbes (Oct 5, 2010)

Last night was the first episode of The Inbetweeners that I would actually rate as "poor".  None of the characters behaved remotely in character, the lines were stilted and odd and the scenario, which was designed to generate as much awkwardness as possible, was more annoying than funny.

Also, why has Simon suddenly become overwhelmingly the main character?  He was always the most annoying and tedious one.  Plus he's the worst actor.

And I agree with Octagon about the bizarre idea that he would suddenly rely on Jay.  Especially to the extent of _bringing Jay with him_.

Don't get me wrong -- I don't want realism in my sitcoms.  But this is now just stupid.


----------



## joustmaster (Oct 5, 2010)

it made me laugh a couple of times, that will do.


----------



## g force (Oct 5, 2010)

Pretty poor episode as others pointed out Simon's sudden change in character relying on Jay seems contrived and all wrong. However the sister's/Simon's exchange "i want you to do it somewhere comfortable", "oh yes, only in the vagina" did make me snort with laughter. but that was the only time.

It's all a bit too obvious now....Neal will do something dumb (really bedwetting?!?), Jay will bullshit something and Will just stands around making some vaguely off the cuff remark. Very episode-by-number at the moment.


----------



## girasol (Oct 5, 2010)

Yep, didn't laugh anywhere near as much as last week, in fact it just irritated me in places.  I still laughed a couple of times though, so not all bad


----------



## kabbes (Oct 5, 2010)

If they'd have left it at the end of the second series, I would have bemoaned a missed opportunity.  As it is, I'm thinking that 12 episodes was its natural length.


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 5, 2010)

i LOVED IT! maybe i was hysterical or something.


----------



## kabbes (Oct 5, 2010)

Maybe there is a male/female split to it, because my wife quite liked it (whilst recognising that it wasn't as good as it has been before).

Maybe those of us that used to be teenaged boys -- particularly uncool teenaged boys -- enjoyed recognising the realism of teenaged boy life and now rue the fact that the programme has abandoned that.


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 5, 2010)

maybe, but as i am male that wouldn't really support the case.


----------



## kabbes (Oct 5, 2010)

rutabowa said:


> maybe, but as i am male that wouldn't really support the case.


 
Oh bollocks.  Literally.

God knows who I was thinking of then.


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 5, 2010)

it was probably me as i post very efffeminately


----------



## kabbes (Oct 5, 2010)

I have regularly been accused of/flattered by* the same myself.  So I empathise.


*delete as appropriate.


----------



## girasol (Oct 5, 2010)

kabbes said:


> Oh bollocks.  Literally.
> 
> God knows who I was thinking of then.


 
me


----------



## kabbes (Oct 5, 2010)

Great.  My whole theory gone, like tears in rain.


----------



## The Octagon (Oct 5, 2010)

kabbes said:


> Maybe those of us that used to be teenaged boys -- particularly uncool teenaged boys -- enjoyed recognising the realism of teenaged boy life and now rue the fact that the programme has abandoned that.


 
Nail. Head.

For me anyway.


----------



## Pigeon (Oct 5, 2010)

kabbes said:


> Maybe those of us that used to be teenaged boys -- particularly uncool teenaged boys -- enjoyed recognising the realism of teenaged boy life and now rue the fact that the programme has abandoned that.



True indeed. As if a 17 year old lad about to lose his virginity would struggle to get wood, wank or no wank.


----------



## The Octagon (Oct 5, 2010)

The only thing that really rang painfully true this episode was when he convinced her to put the condom on with her mouth "because it's sexier", when in truth he didn't have a clue.

Thank god the girl I was with also obliged, or I'd still have my virginity


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 5, 2010)

the whole thing was true!!


----------



## la ressistance (Oct 6, 2010)

neil pissing the bed was great.


----------



## kropotkin (Oct 6, 2010)

Pigeon said:


> True indeed. As if a 17 year old lad about to lose his virginity would struggle to get wood, wank or no wank.


 
I did! The mind was willing but the body was scared flaccid


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 6, 2010)

I've lost a lot of the bittersweet nostalgia of previous series- they really did represent my schooldays. By '6th form) I had discovered dope and petty crime and aggressive music- it's still funny mind, just less familiar to my experience opf that age


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 6, 2010)

it seems to be about 14/15 year old lads, but with 21/22 year old people playing 16/17 year olds


----------



## The Octagon (Oct 6, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> it seems to be about 14/15 year old lads, but with 21/22 year old people playing 16/17 year olds


 
I was wondering why Simon's parents were so bothered about him having a door open when he's 17, seemed a bit OTT.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 6, 2010)

The Octagon said:


> I was wondering why Simon's parents were so bothered about him having a door open when he's 17, seemed a bit OTT.


 
even at 14/15, it would be a bit draconian wouldn't it? i don't think i was ever required to keep my door open


----------



## The Octagon (Oct 6, 2010)

To be fair, there were never any girls in my room, so maybe it's more of a case that the situation never needed tackling....


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 6, 2010)

they'd want it shut cos of the music blasting out anyway!


----------



## trevhagl (Oct 8, 2010)

la ressistance said:


> neil pissing the bed was great.


 
i nearly pissed meself laughing at that


----------



## Proper Tidy (Oct 8, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> I've lost a lot of the bittersweet nostalgia of previous series- they really did represent my schooldays. By '6th form) I had discovered dope and petty crime and aggressive music- it's still funny mind, just less familiar to my experience opf that age


 
Yeah, I get that - I mean, at 17/18 or whatever, aren't they a bit old to be trying weed for the first time and showing a level of sexual knowledge that most eleven year olds around here would think soft? The whole thing with the 'older uni lads' - but they would only be three or four years older, hardly a different generation.


----------



## kabbes (Oct 8, 2010)

Proper Tidy said:


> The whole thing with the 'older uni lads' - but they would only be three or four years older, hardly a different generation.


 
Yeah, that really jarred with me as well.

That episode was properly shit.  The previous episodes in this series have been disappointing but still very funny.  But that one was so internally inconsistent and lacking in its own metastructure that I was just left nonplussed.  The verisimilitude was _right_ up the swannee.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 8, 2010)

Proper Tidy said:


> Yeah, I get that - I mean, at 17/18 or whatever, aren't they a bit old to be trying weed for the first time and showing a level of sexual knowledge that most eleven year olds around here would think soft? The whole thing with the 'older uni lads' - but they would only be three or four years older, hardly a different generation.


 
i dunno, i went to uni when i was 21 and there seemed to be a yawning chasm between me and the 18 year olds there, with regards to what we were into and what we got up to


----------



## kabbes (Oct 11, 2010)

Great episode tonight.  Back on form.


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 11, 2010)

The bit where Will kicked the front door shut was a proper laugh out loud moment


----------



## madamv (Oct 11, 2010)

Tonights was the weakest episode in the series so far imo.   I still laughed, but not as much as I have in others, and I didnt cringe much, which usually is a good indicator about how much I am enjoying it ...  7/10


----------



## poisondwarf (Oct 12, 2010)

kabbes said:


> Great episode tonight.  Back on form.



I agree with this


----------



## mincepie (Oct 12, 2010)

I quite enjoyed it...but Peep Show will be back in a month or so and thats wayyyy better!


----------



## Maggot (Oct 12, 2010)

I though this weeks one was pretty weak tbh. Not as good as previous episodes.



Proper Tidy said:


> Yeah, I get that - I mean, at 17/18 or whatever, aren't they a bit old to be trying weed for the first time and showing a level of sexual knowledge that most eleven year olds around here would think soft? The whole thing with the 'older uni lads' - but they would only be three or four years older, hardly a different generation.



Not really. They are quite square and it's not that surprising that they haven't tried it before, especially Will.  Do you not remember what it was like being 18?  21 year olds were like a different species to me at that age.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 12, 2010)

kabbes said:


> Great episode tonight.  Back on form.


 
Yeah, agreed. I laughed and laughed.


----------



## g force (Oct 12, 2010)

The door closing was great, as was the Squirrel bit. The rest seemed pretty average, so probably the best epsiode in this series. Hopefully though they'll kill it after next week and leave it be.


----------



## strung out (Oct 12, 2010)

apart from the film


----------



## g force (Oct 12, 2010)

Oh good god.


----------



## tar1984 (Oct 12, 2010)

"His eyes look sad"


----------



## Idaho (Oct 12, 2010)

I've watched a few episodes of this, older and newer, and come to the conclusion that it's 6 out of 10 at best. Occassionally good bits, with lots of fairly routine dull stuff.


----------



## beeboo (Oct 12, 2010)

I thought last night's episode was a bit better, but still only a few chuckles.  I feel like the characters are becoming more and more like characitures, and it's all just a bit too predictable for my liking.


----------



## moonsi til (Oct 20, 2010)

Just watched this weeks episode and the puking at the end had me breaking out in giggles. I love it when the giggles catch me and thankfully it happens at least once or often more.


----------



## revol68 (Oct 20, 2010)

that last episode was the shittest yet.

weak last series.


----------



## The Octagon (Oct 20, 2010)

Yeah, disappointing final episode (with some funny moments, to be fair).

Far too predictable (text messaging responses, Jay putting Simon's motor in the lake), plus Simon screeching like a girl every 2 mins was irritating (didn't Harry Enfield do this 15 years ago?)

Vomit gag was silly but played quite well, and some of Neil's lines were classic - "It's like King Kong's finger" 

Otherwise I'm assuming they've left a lot of the resolution for the film, cause fuck all got wrapped up there.


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Oct 22, 2010)

"so you can continue not having a relationship long-distance?" 

 loved it!


----------



## madzone (Oct 22, 2010)

I watched a couple but it's not for me. Too gratuitous to be funny.


----------



## creak (Oct 22, 2010)

madzone said:


> I watched a couple but it's not for me. Too gratuitous to be funny.


 
Watch some episodes from the first couple of seasons, not the last two. They're not so overblown, more believable and so much funnier (imo).


----------



## madzone (Oct 22, 2010)

creak said:


> Watch some episodes from the first couple of seasons, not the last two. They're not so overblown, more believable and so much funnier (imo).


 
Actually I might. There's definitely glimpses in it of something it used to be.


----------



## SunRarr (Oct 23, 2010)

I am i the only person who thinks the one who looks like a Puffin with a fringe is an utter cunt?


----------



## kabbes (Oct 23, 2010)

They're all selfish, sex-obsessed, unempathic, juvenile wankers.  And that's what made the first two series at least so realistic.


----------



## trevhagl (Oct 24, 2010)

was still a great show i reckon. Just a shame that it can't continue


----------



## OneStrike (Oct 29, 2010)

Chortle report that 2 special episodes have been commisioned to be aired after their trip to Malia.  Even if it isn't what it was, every episode in the series gave me a belly laugh so i am happy to get a couple more out of them.


----------



## andy2002 (Oct 29, 2010)

Smurker said:


> Chortle report that 2 special episodes have been commisioned to be aired after their trip to Malia.  Even if it isn't what it was, every episode in the series gave me a belly laugh so i am happy to get a couple more out of them.


 
Me, too. I didn't understand a lot of the criticism of series three - I thought some of the episodes were hilarious, especially the Simon/Tara sex disaster in Warwick.


----------



## kabbes (Oct 29, 2010)

andy2002 said:


> especially the Simon/Tara sex disaster in Warwick.


 That was the episode that was particularly poor.


----------



## fogbat (Oct 30, 2010)

kabbes said:


> That was the episode that was particularly poor.


 
But Neil did a wee, kabbes.

A WEE!


----------

